
Twitter lawsuit threatenedover alleged Hezbollah aid - meadhikari
http://edition.cnn.com/2011/12/30/world/meast/israel-twitter-lawsuit/index.html
======
hackada
Then they'll also need to block the twitter accounts of the Israeli government
& co. as many of the acts carried out by the Israeli army in Gaza and other
territories against civilians are as worthy or more of being considered
terrorism

~~~
gyardley
There is no international consensus on the legal definition of terrorism.

For the purposes of this lawsuit, the only relevant bit of information is
whether any of the organizations using Twitter appear on the United States'
list of designated terrorist organizations, as determined by the State
Department. Neither my nor your personal feelings about any of the
organizations involved or not involved matter.

Personally, I'm wondering how they're going to differentiate between an
'official' account owned by an organization and an account operated by a
supporter of an organization. Providing services directly to a terrorist
organization is one thing; trying to restrict the speech of a supporter of
terrorist organizations is another.

~~~
DanBC
> _Providing services directly to a terrorist organization is one thing;
> trying to restrict the speech of a supporter of terrorist organizations is
> another._

In the context of US law - is there much difference? Doesn't the law just
count publicity and vocal support as aid?

The UK doesn't have anything like a first amendment protection of free speech.
So it's much easier[1] over here for this kind of thing to be blocked. That
does lead to some weird situations - for a few years leaders of political
groups appeared on news broadcasts with their voices dubbed by actors[2].
(Something that ended in 1994.)

[1] not saying it's good or bad, just easier.

[2] ([http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/broadcasters-welcome-
en...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/broadcasters-welcome-end-to-
censorship-1449238.html))

------
gdilla
Does he know that some Hezbollah members use gmail too? And have iPhones!

------
cavilling_elite
This illogical thinking is blowing my mind. Shouldn't MS be sued because the
computers Bin Laden used had Windows installed? Or perhaps Dell for selling
computers. The US government for funding the invention of the internet? Cell
phone providers for creating communication links?

Nokia for giving Iran the software to block peaceful protests?

The hypocrisy is killing me.

------
safeaim
Given the fact that even the education minister in Israel is working actively
against that human rights are being taught at school, there's no wonder that
country doesn't like free speech. [1]

[1] [http://972mag.com/ministry-of-education-officially-
against-h...](http://972mag.com/ministry-of-education-officially-against-
human-rights/31853)

~~~
berntb
A ministry of education in a country complains when a school sends pupils on a
_political_ march for subject X. An activist magazine writes that the
education _minister_ (who might not have been aware of the complaint) is
against X.

And you post that as reason to smear the whole country for not "liking" free
speech, not even the government?

Please keep hate propaganda and such garbage off HN.

~~~
safeaim
My apologizes, the hyperbole was strong in that one.

I do however stand by that the human rights status in that country is sketchy
at best.

